# Redirect Aggression



## heyitsme123 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm not really looking for advice - I've been through this already & successfully recovered. I just need a place to express my frustration and sadness for my little girl 

Something happened to our cat in the middle of the night. She might have fallen off the dresser (don't worry - she's not injured) while trying to play with the window blinds and now she's upset and directing her anger at everyone else in the house but most especially, the dog & peeing everywhere. 

I just went through this a few months ago after she was frightened by the collapse of our closet organizer. Since then, she was back to snuggling with her dog sister and being a general lovely girl. But, we're back to having a crazy, scared little gremlin on our hands again. 

My original method seemed to work wonders in rehabing her so I'm in "Phase 1" - currently separating her from everyone and letting her out in little (second long) spurts before she becomes aggressive again. She goes back into isolation as soon as she shows aggression. 

I hope rehab goes more quickly this time around! I get so upset when she's upset like this. I just want her to be happy again.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck.

If it worked for you once, as long as she isn't hurt, it should work again. Please keep us updated.


----------



## heyitsme123 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm soooo happy! It's been just two days of cat rehab and we're back to normal!

I'm actually surprised at how well the time-out method works. I haven't had to give her any time-outs today. She responded very well and she's been very happy all day. She's even back to laying around upside down like her old self. Yay!


----------

